# DIY? Input on Cutting/Working with acrylic



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

With winter upon us soon, I've always been astonished by what people can do with Acrylic, like Melev, his skills seem endless. But other things on easier level.

What tools really needed to give the acylic nice smooth cut?

and to connect the sides?

Assume a heat gun is used to bend/mold the acylic to how you want it?

See if can get some input on this topic..


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

RC has a lot of good threads on working with acrylic here's one:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=169326

From what I've read you need a table saw and high toothed blade, and a router with a flush cut bit, and weld-on for basic work. It's crazy though to see what some people are able to create, they make it look so easy!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

in order to be precise with acryllic you can use either a saw or preferably a scribe. Scribes are pretty cheap and easy to use.

Dont use anything else on acryllic other than weld on solvent cement. Ive gone through major headaches on trying to use substitues.

Also make sure not to peel off the protective paper on the acrylic until you finish the project. That, i would say, is the # 1 rule, otherwise you scratch up the acryllic like crazy.

Also keep in mind the thickness you will need. Skinny pieces are more flimsy.

Another thing to keep in mind is that acryllic isnt cheap, so if you plan on messing up a lot, plan to spend a lot.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I just went back to see the first post and i realized it was you Osiris. lol.


----------



## amann.nagi (Jan 18, 2009)

acrylic tools:

Dremel with a cutting disc
Heat gun, Compacta substrate sealent for seamless joints.


----------

